# MTB-Strecken im Raum Zweibrücken



## digitalnomad (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin neu in der Region *Zweibrücken* und suche Locals, die mich mit sinnvollen *Streckenvorschlägen* versorgen können. Gerne bei gemeinsamen Touren oder als GPS-Tracks. 

Auf die Art der Tour will ich mich nicht festlegen; mag alles vom knackigen Single Trail bis hin zu Strecken, die man mit einem Cross-Rennrad fahren kann.

Danke!


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Februar 2012)

Servus digitalnomad,

für Touren aller Art im "Zweibrücker Raum" solltest du auch gelegentlich mal hier im Enduro / Freeride Touren in Homburg Nachbarfred schauen! Dort werden regelmäßig Termine für Biketouren veröffentlicht. Einfach mal Augen aufhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbmob07 (5. Juli 2012)

Servus 

wenn ich den "alten" Thread nochmal aus der Versenkung holen darf 

Ich suche ebenfalls Strecken in und um Zweibrücken, und bin erstmal hierauf gestoßen:
http://www.bikemap.net/regional/Ger...rücken#lat=49.2491&lng=7.36554&zoom=11&type=6

Vielleicht ist das ja interessant. Ansonsten, was sich sehr gut in meinen Laien-Ohren anhört, ist der Mountainbike-Park Pfälzerwald. Ist allerdings ne klitzekleine Ecke von Zweibrücken weg. Für die kleine Spritztour nach Feierabend ehr nicht geeignet (imo).


Gruß,
Andy


----------



## digitalnomad (5. Juli 2012)

Danke für den Bikemap-Hinweis, hatte die Community nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.


----------



## bbmob07 (5. Juli 2012)

Bitte gerne.

Hast du inzwischen ne schöne Strecke ausfindig gemacht? Bin nämlich immer noch auf der Suche nach einer guten Einsteigerstrecke für "Abends mal schnell" 


Gruß,
Andy


----------



## digitalnomad (5. Juli 2012)

Bin bisher mehr Rennrad als MTB gefahren. Mit dem MTB habe ich hauptsächlich den Berg bei der Fasanerie erkundet, ist halt eher kurzweilig.


----------



## bbmob07 (5. Juli 2012)

Fasanerie-Berg, logo. Das wär auch das einzigste was mir ad-hoc einfallen würde. Und zum Fitness aufbauen und mal ein Stündchen radeln reicht Fasanerie locker 

Naja, mal kucken, wenn ich erstmal ein Fahrrad habe entdecke ich ja vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen Weg


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Juli 2012)

Fahrt mit dem Bike doch einfach mal in den Homburger Raum. Da gibt es Trails en masse!


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Juli 2012)

Mountainbike-Park Pfälzer Wald ist zwar ok, aber warum weiter weg fahren, wenn die Singletrails vor der Haustür liegen?


----------



## bbmob07 (5. Juli 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Fahrt mit dem Bike doch einfach mal in den Homburger Raum. Da gibt es Trails en masse!



Hast du hierzu weiterführende Links? Das wär ganz fein  Thx.


----------



## Peter Lang (5. Juli 2012)

Ist zwar nicht direkt in ZW aber doch ziemlich nah. Sind ein paar lustige Trails dabei.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (5. Juli 2012)

Gute , wirklich gute Trails gibt es auch in KIRKEL. Dort zu biken ist wirklich ein Genuss.
Kann leider nicht mit aktuellen GPS-Dateien dienen. Aber anhand der Wegesmarkierungen kann man sich dort gut orientieren.


----------



## bbmob07 (6. Juli 2012)

@ Peter:

Vielen Dank dafür, das kuck ich mir gleich mal an 


@ NoFear:

Jo, von Kirkel hab ich auch schon viel gelesen im Netz. Sobald ich ein bisschen Erfahrung und Kondition hab, werd ich mal da hin pilgern 


Gruß,
Andy


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juli 2012)

Noch was: Falls sich jemand mal in Ottweiler bei uns am FLOWTRAIL (www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de) probieren möchte, ist er jederzeit willkommen. 
Ob Anfänger, Tourenfahrer, CC-Racer, Endurist, Freerider, Downhiller... für jeden ist was dabei. Im Prinzip gehts da ab wie auf ner Skipiste: Ihr habt drei verschieden wählbare und dann auch fahrbare Trails, die untereinander wiederum kombiniert werden können. 
Blau = leicht (alles überrollbar und umfahrbar), 
rot = fortgeschritten (rollbar, teilweise nicht umfahrbar), 
schwarz = Experte (nur mit Schutzausrüstung zu empfehlen)

Also falls das Interesse bei euch geweckt wurde, dann kurz auf die Homepage. Dort oben rechts die "Ampel" checken. Falls diese auf "grün" steht ist der Flowtrail geöffnet. Aktuell ist er bis 21:00 Uhr geöffnet!


----------



## bbmob07 (6. Juli 2012)

Check... Hab ich auf der Liste 

Aber immer schön eins nach dem anderen... Erst erkundigen, dann Fahrrad besorgen und dann kucken das man nicht nach 100m vom Sattel fällt 


Gruß


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juli 2012)

bbmob07 schrieb:


> Fasanerie-Berg, logo. Das wär auch das einzigste was mir ad-hoc einfallen würde. Und zum Fitness aufbauen und mal ein Stündchen radeln reicht Fasanerie locker
> 
> Naja, mal kucken, wenn ich erstmal ein Fahrrad habe entdecke ich ja vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen Weg


----------



## altamann (6. Juli 2012)

@bbmob07
Für Kirkel brauchst du nicht unbedingt eine gute Kondition, eher eine gute Fahrtechnik.
Aber nach dem Motto "Schieben ist keine Schande" ist Kirkel auch für blutige Anfänger ein "Rausch".
Richtig kombiniert, kann man einen fast 19 Kilomerter langen Singeltrail fahren.
Weil es viele Wurzeln gibt, würde ich bei trockenem Wetter in Kirkel einsteigen.
Gruß Altamann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbmob07 (6. Juli 2012)

@altamann,

danke für den Tipp... Aber selbst bei Fahrtechnik sieht's bei mir Mau aus  Bin ja immerhin seit min. 15 Jahren kein Fahrrad mehr gefahren 

Aber wurscht, Kirkel und St. Ingbert stehn auf jeden Fall auf meiner Todo-Liste. Ebenso der MTB-Park Pfälzerwald.

Gruß


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. Juli 2012)

Und bei dem Rausch auch nicht vergessen daß überall und ganz besonders in Kirkel und Pfalz die Trailrules eingehalten werden um jedem Konflikt und drohenden Bikeverboten den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. 

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules


----------



## altamann (7. Juli 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Und bei dem Rausch auch nicht vergessen daß überall und ganz besonders in Kirkel und Pfalz die Trailrules eingehalten werden um jedem Konflikt und drohenden Bikeverboten den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.
> 
> http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules


 
Es sind oft die Wanderwege, und auf diesen haben wir Biker eigentlich nichts zu suchen. Deshalb: Wanderer haben immer Vorang.
Runter vom Bike, freundlich grüßen, dann gibt es selten Probleme.
Gruß Altamann


----------



## Dijo (7. Juli 2012)

Hier gibts ein paar GPS Daten von Kirkel, Homburger Trails und Flowtrail.


----------



## sportfreund78 (7. Juli 2012)

Das wir als Biker nichts auf Wanderwegen zu suchen haben ist nicht ganz richtig und die DIMB e.V. kämpft auch seit Jahren für die Legalisierung auf vielen problematischen Wegen. Allerdings sind da halt auch die Biker gefordert Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten und eher eine defensive Haltung zu propagieren wie es altamann schreibt.
GPS Daten von Kirkel in öffentlichen Foren finde ich grenzwertig. Macht das doch bitte per PN oder im Internen Trailforum Südwest oder trefft euch einfach zum fahren. Man weiß nie welche Wege solche links nehmen und dann ist viel Aufklärungsarbeit durch ein paar Leute schnell wieder kaputtgemacht.


----------



## bbmob07 (9. Juli 2012)

Erstmal guten Morgen 

So, sportfreund, vielen Dank für den Link mit den Trailrules. Sowas ist für mich als blutiger Neueinsteiger super wichtig. Werd's gleich mal studieren.

@ Dijo, thx für die Koordinaten.

Nochmal zum sportfreund: Hm, ich versteh deine Bedenken bzgl. Koordinaten posten (zum Download bereitstellen) nicht so ganz. Magst du mir das erläutern bitte? Kann es da Probleme geben?


Danke an alle und schöne montägliche Grüße


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Juli 2012)

bbmob07 schrieb:


> ... ich versteh deine Bedenken bzgl. Koordinaten posten (zum Download bereitstellen) nicht so ganz. Magst du mir das erläutern bitte? Kann es da Probleme geben? ...





immer dran denken BIG BROTHER is watching you ! 

Du weißt nie WER hier _mitliest_... aus diesem Grund ist es sinnvoller solche Sachen per persönlicher Nachricht (PN) auszutauschen !


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (9. Juli 2012)

Als Tip in Zweibrücken vielleicht noch die Rückseite des Kreuzbergs, geht lange berghoch bis an die FH. 
Ich hab vor etwa 10 Jahren mal dort oben gewohnt, damals gab es dort ein paar schöne Trails mit viel Sandstein und Tannenwald bis rüber nach Kepprich, heute muss man wohl erst mal suchen den Einstieg den ich damals nahm wird es nicht mehr geben.


----------



## bbmob07 (9. Juli 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> immer dran denken BIG BROTHER is watching you !
> 
> Du weißt nie WER hier _mitliest_... aus diesem Grund ist es sinnvoller solche Sachen per persönlicher Nachricht (PN) auszutauschen !





Hm. Ich sag mal so, wenn es nicht zum guten Ton gehört, werd ich mich einfach mal dran halten 

@ Eduard: Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Kreuzberg. Da schau ich mal bei Gelegenheit


----------

